# Dolphin, wahoo subjects of plan



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Dolphin and wahoo fishermen will be hit with some tight restrictions under a federal management plan that's all but sure to be approved. 

The South Atlantic Fishery Management Council, along with the Mid-Atlantic and New England councils has submitted a management plan for review and implementation by the National Marine Fisheries Service. 

In general, the plan would include several measures, among them harvesting restrictions, stock status criteria for dolphin and Waco, permitting and reporting requirements, and designations of essential fish habitat (EFH) and habitat areas of particular concern (Haps). 

The harvesting restrictions would include no sale provisions for recreational fishermen, recreational bag limits, commercial trip limits, minimum size limits on dolphin, and allowable gears and specific gear prohibitions. 

"To ensure adequate habitat for maintaining healthy stocks of dolphin and Waco," according to a South Atlantic Council news bulletin, the council also would designate several areas as essential fish habitat. Included would be the Gulf Stream where it occurs in the exclusive economic zone (EEZ), plus the Charleston Gyre, and pelagic Sarcasm habitat. 

These areas, plus habitat areas of particular concern, would be designated at specific geographic regions between North Carolina and Florida, according to the bulletin. That part of the plan deserves some watching. 

As for permitting, operators of charter boats and other commercial vessels would be required to obtain a federal operator permit from NOAA to participate in the fishery. 

For some time, the South Atlantic Council has been concerned about rising catches of these two species by both recreational and commercial fishermen. Biologists say neither the dolphin or wahoo stocks are overfished at this point, but they want to have the management plan in place so that the fisheries can be stabilized at their current levels. 

NOAA will be taking written comments on the plan until Nov. 25. They should be addressed to Steve Branstetter, Southeast Regional Office, NMFS, 9721 Executive Center Drive N., St. Petersburg, FL 33702. E-mails will not be accepted. However faxes can be sent to (727) 570-5583.

Posted here because you need a boat to catch them .


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*thanx for the info.....*

Thanks for sharing that info. I recently read an article on Dolphin and their extreme growth rates in either Sportfishing, or Saltwater Sportsman magazine. Amazing just how fast those fish grow and reproduce. WOW!!! I've oftened wondered though, especially after a trip to OI, how the fish stocks can sustain having hundred's of their cousins pulled from the sea almost daily in a given area. i.e.- the Point.... The 3 Tuna p.p limit is good to see, but it's a 'self imposed' bag limit on the Mahi's. As for the Wahoo, I LOVE catching them; and eating too. They seem to be steeped in mystery at some levels. We know they're fast, toothy, and awesome looking when all lit up!! Not so sure on their migratory patterns, growth rates, and reproduction levels. I hate to see the rec's get the blunt end of the stick, but I imagine we are in the group that gives a hoot about the future of sportfishing. Bummer to hear of the by-catch in the Central America's. Anyway, it got me thinking so THANKS!!!

Zigh
><((((*>


----------

